# Bishops Harbor/ Port Manatee 3/30/13



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Me and a buddy were able to get out yesterday morning, we hit the water about 7:45 or so. NOAA as usual got the wind predictions wrong. It was not bad when we got but kicked up to 15mph or so later on.

The tide was going out and we didn't see any signs of life, not even any birds flying. Eventually we saw a flock of white pelicans but they were just floating around. We fished on our way out to the flats then a little on the flats, but not even the pin fish were awake. We decided to head out to the channel for some sharks.

First cast with a shrimp and small lady chunk got me a mac.









After sorting out our position we started getting into the sharpnoses using ladyfish chunks.









The action died down a little until the tide finished turning, then picked back up, I think we caught maybe 12-14 sharks total.









We fished the flats on the way back in, but nothing but catfish were there. Once inside bishops harbor again we saw all the action. Most of the guys fishing were within 100 yards or so of the mouth. The birds were diving like crazy so we squeezed in with the rest to see what was going on. We ended up with 2 trout, both just over 20".


















After that we called it a day. Not too bad. Here's our track.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice trout!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Good looking trout and nice report.

How did you make that track on a Google map?

Is that a smart phone app?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks. The track is off my garmin GPS (Etrex Hcx). The software it provides gives you the option to export into google earth.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

That launch is right down the road from my house. I love that launch it really sucks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

At lowtide the launch is ok, at hightide you have to dunk half your truck and do some wading to get your boat back.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> At lowtide the launch is ok, at hightide you have to dunk half your truck and do some wading to get your boat back.


Tilt your trailer and get more speed...don't even get tires wet.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Retrieving a boat at high speed is something I have yet to master. :-?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Tilt trailer is the best thing for beach launches


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No retrieving FC. Tilt the trailer and slowly get lined up and then get on the throttle and the boat will ride up the bunks and as you keep going forward the the weight will swing the trailer down and snap into locked position.

That is why they progressed from snowmobile trailers to boats.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut do you frequent this ramp a lot? I have only been to it a few times, but when the tide comes up you get like 6" of water for 10-15ft before it drops deeper. 

My trailer tilts fine for launching, but won't stay tilted by itself without the weight of the boat back there. Maybe I need to move my axle up some?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

If you hug the north side tight to the mangroves it is the deepest and high tide is the worst


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FC- if (when) when make your new trailer make the extendable tongue and you won't need to learn the high speed trailer landings.

Typically a boat tilt is slightly different than a snowmobile tilt. The snowmobile will stay up so the skis can go on. Most boat ones I've seen are unlatched and then the bow of the boat goes on and then it tilts - I have no idea why it is like that. Mine was like that until I made adjustments because there are times I can't get the bow onto the bunks to make it tilt, and yes there have been quite a few high speed landings when coming out of the duck swamps. (never hit the tailgate yet...yet)


----------

